# aba turbo spark plug gap??



## moneygrubbinmk3 (Apr 20, 2010)

i got a 96 aba stage 2 turbo with c2 chip. what should i gap my new ngk plugs to? thanks


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

how much boost? id probably start at round .028


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

.28 should be fine i run .25 with my meth injection.


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

vwturbofox said:


> *.028* should be fine i run *.025* with my meth injection.


 fixed it for you :grinsanta:


----------



## moneygrubbinmk3 (Apr 20, 2010)

im running 10lbs with the high set at 15lbs


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

.025


----------



## moneygrubbinmk3 (Apr 20, 2010)

awesome thank u!


----------



## photomo (Jan 29, 2008)

what if the plugs are 1 degree cooler than stock?


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

photomo said:


> what if the plugs are 1 degree cooler than stock?


doesnt matter


----------

